# Measurement of fish



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

I have looked through the site for an explanation of how fish should be measured for AKFF purposes.

The reason I ask this is that I have noted some bream sitting on a tape showing say 38cm to the fork and 41cm to the tail and the author saying it is 41cm.

My understanding, and the way I measure fish with forked tail such as bream and bass, is to measure to the fork. If the fish has a paddletail such as a Yellowbelly or Murray Cod then you measure to the end of the tail.

For consistency I suggest, if not already the case, that fish be measured to the fork.

Please note that I have no ulterior motive for asking this question other than we would all be talking the same. My son caught a 48cm (fork) bass and was disappointed he could not call it 53cm which it was to the end of the tail.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm not fussed which way its done, although in South Australia all fish for legal compliance are measured to the tip of the tail - and I'm in the habit of making that measurement. However I understand some of the tournaments are to the fork so I guess its just a different mindset. I reckon I'd be calling it a 53cm fish too! :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYA7fr0AAB9XgAASQIchKBQAP+ff4DAAo2Gp6miekxTJ6mmmT1M1G1BqnoyQ0xNADTIAaj0k9I0AGgANCBgGi/jjkTohs5Leqe8H8LR05oRUhNIPUWPK2jy2N8NpQonmu1dw8ZDHPPUTBDtbXx0IBUNVgvCDI2/dhiamW/EusgHmEmiDGdFv0ZoO7horXRC1i9CMkeSFLH7xDmh8By6M4lA1GlwQNVl8ERFoSZQ0mRLBQFqwAhVkaNUImbVMhHRiWfi7kinChIQB2/Xo


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess if the legality of the fish size is measured in a certain way, it naturally follows that the brag factor be measured the same way

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

I always measure mine to the tip.
I still cant brag 



Ian


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi All

Here is how to measure fish according to NSW Fisheries

See: http://www.fisheries.nsw.gov.au/__data/ ... or_web.pdf

Me, I don't care much so long as their legal 

John


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

My fish are to important to measure to the fork I quote full length on mine, my recent bass captures would have been bloody smaller at fork size.

At a club weighin [Qld] one time, a fisheries inspector who came to check us all out had a bit of a chuckle at fork length when state regs are overall length.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Ian said:


> I always measure mine to the tip.
> I still cant brag
> 
> 
> ...


Your not alone Ian :lol: :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Azza (Dec 25, 2006)

andybear said:


> I guess if the legality of the fish size is measured in a certain way, it naturally follows that the brag factor be measured the same way


I agree, if fisheries have a reason for measuring fish a different way (such as top lip of garfish in SA) its probably reasonable to go with that.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

At least you all don't have a third measurement to muddy the waters:
http://www.dfg.ca.gov/mrd/measurement.pdf

We in CA, also have alternate length, to go along with total length and fork length.

Ayayay...

Z


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments   .

Guess I'll just keep doing what I do. Like Hi-Yo system which is similar to mine except he only fork measures bass, all other to end of tail.

With no hard and fast rules it's fair "each to their own"

Rod


----------



## johnb (Nov 4, 2006)

each state or teritory's law enforcment officers will measure from tip to tail i think you will find :shock: 
fork lenght was bought in buy abt i think :?: to me i think its a wank :roll:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Tip of the tail to about 20cm past the nose is my own system...it's a GST kind of world I figure :wink:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I measure to the fork of the tail too.


----------

